# Eddy Way Cemetery 2011



## operatingnurse (Sep 21, 2009)

Our cemetery on Eddy Way.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Alot of really nice work there. Good corpses and the lighting was very good. Alot of hard work but I think you had a good time also.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Skellie in the car - YES! We do that with some of our skellies every year as well. People get a kick out of it.

The shot of the made-up girl reading the Extreme Face Painting book made me laugh.

Love the bat and gargoyle, and the corpsed skellies were beautifully done.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Nicely done! The face painting was great. Corpsed props came out fantastic! Can't wait to see what turns up this year


----------



## VexFX (Sep 27, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Very nice!! U have a lot of nice props.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

V E R Y nice--and make up, fantastic!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Sweet! I hadn't seen this one yet. Very nice set-up. Getting me motivated for this year!


----------

